# ARGH!



## sillyphaunt (Jul 16, 2005)

I shot some Velvia slides awhile back and has some 4x6s printed.. I LOVED a few shots, so wanted them blown up on an 8x12. I dropped them off to the same printer that did my 4x6s, and just got them back today. All of the shots are dark and flat, the color is just no good. But when I look at the 4x6s, they are great....

My question is, is this a printing error? Should I contact them and say I'm not happy with my prints? or is it that when you enlarge it you lose color? I'm totally clueless about slides and don't want to be told that it's MY fault if it really is their printing error. 

If I took the 4x6 in and showed them would that make it easier for them to duplicate?

At $6 a pop I could have printed the same results on my own computer!


----------



## DIRT (Jul 16, 2005)

If the slide is correctly exposed it should print correctly.  yeah, I would take in the smaller prints and ask them to match it.  they should not look flat especialy from velvia.  good luck.


----------



## Shonnie (Sep 22, 2005)

THAT IS REALLY COOL!


----------



## Unimaxium (Sep 22, 2005)

Shonnie said:
			
		

> THAT IS REALLY COOL!


Huh?


----------



## DIRT (Sep 27, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Huh?




exactly...WTF?


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 28, 2005)

and his one other post... 


> MAYBE THAT WILL BE COOL FOR ME TO LOOK AT?



Is this guy on meds?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Sep 28, 2005)

Take the 4*6 for reference. They may even match it exactly, since some printers print out the coded corrections for the image at the back of the paper.

good luck


----------

